

Show HN: DailyScreenshot - track the visual evolution of any website - lamby

I was already doing this semi-manually for a handful a websites of my own and then I thought "Hey, other people might want to do this too". Tracking the Google homepage and BBC News can be pretty fun too.<p>Got my first paid customer on the weekend, which felt good. :)<p>Anyway, here's the site: http://dailyscreenshot.com/ Thoughts, comments, feedback?
======
reemrevnivek
Congrats on your launch!

First things first: I'd like to see some examples of tracked sites: The BBC
News one would be a good example.

A thought: The aliasing on the free plan is annoying. PNG has multiple quality
levels. Defaulting to JPEG for the free plan hurts both you (in terms of
storage size) and your users, probably more than necessary. Use high
compression on the free plan, and minimal compression on the paid ones.

Feedback: I'm not sure whether I can or can not share the URLs of my channels
without compromising my account. A "Publish" mechanism to generate a public
URL for a date range would be great. Also, the calendar interface is
unexpected, I think I'd rather have a slideshow.

~~~
lamby
> Defaulting to JPEG for the free plan hurts both you (in terms of storage
> size) and your users

Just to clarify - the JPEG filesizes are much smaller than the PNG versions,
how is that hurting me with storage?

Thank you for your feedback :)

------
metachris
Great idea. I hope you are comparing the images to see if it has changed, and
only save each changed site once. Besides reducing the amount of data to store
it will also be more usable for the users.

------
eminkel
I think the idea is great, would it benefit you to allow a general query of
screenshots over X days on say Google to see how the product works, rather
than having to force a sign up?

------
p0larboy
If you dun mind me asking, what tech did you use to capture the screenshot? I
need to screenshot webpage for my client programmatically and I'm kinda lost

~~~
sunspeck
This .js option was recently posted on HN and is not without errors, but is an
interesting solution: <http://html2canvas.hertzen.com/>

There are other ways to go about this, though.

------
lamby
Clickable: <http://dailyscreenshot.com/>

